# Anyone here familiar with ABB Drivewindow Light 2?



## Hatrabbit (Nov 10, 2009)

I installed Drivewindow Light 2 v.2.92 and am having trouble getting fully connected to an ABB ACH 550 drive. I made an adapter following this diagram:










When I connect, the program knows there is a drive connected and I get the dialog, "Creating parameter groups". But then an error pops up as follows:

Error occurred while identifying drive
Following error occurred while identifying drive
CRC error
Could not identify drive. Check the connections and communication settings.

I tried auto and manual connection settings per the manual, so far without success. Any advice on what to try next? Any help here will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Miller6386 (Apr 6, 2014)

I am not real familiar with ABB drives (more of a fanuc and Yaskawa guy) I had one on a Bystronic laser a few weeks ago. Called ABB and they were EXTREMELY helpful. I will see if I have the contact name still.

Note 4Tified


----------



## Hatrabbit (Nov 10, 2009)

That would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Hatrabbit (Nov 10, 2009)

After tearing my hair out on this, I ended up buying a new usb - rs232 adapter and that worked. So the old one (which works perfectly for other applications) for some reason wouldn't work with Drivewindow Light.


----------

